# awesome photos



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

take a peek


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Did you take these?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow, what lure would you use to catch one of those. Wonder what the limit are on them?


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I wonder if the deer was crossing a river or something here? I have seen deer cross the ohio river before, but not half frozen. Maybe it fell in by accident. Either way, pretty wild photo's. Did you take them or someone send them to you?


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

awesome pics nice drop tines too!


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> Wow, what lure would you use to catch one of those. Wonder what the limit are on them?




You would use a Bucktail with doe-in-heat on it


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ugly stick or 12 GA.!!!!! :! :B


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Did he get out?


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

dude that would be kool to see


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

and to think........all these years I have been putting my treestands in the woods


----------

